# Pdx Doug Hits 5000



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WAY TO GO DOUG 5000 POST
You are the Man glad to see you could join the Mega Mile Stone























Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Way to go Doug.....keep up the good work!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

when i grow up, i want 5000 posts just like you









way to go Doug!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I still don't know how he does that








I guess I just read too much!
Thanks for all the good and valuable information you contribute Doug!
Now about that 2007 Western Rally... Tell us more


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! . . . . . . .

Does the boss know?









Congrats. Always enjoy your posts. And you're still my PDI hero after seeing that picture of you crawling on the roof during your PDI.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

5000 That says it all









Way to go Doug

John


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Way to go PDX Doug!! Look olut behind ya, I'm catching up quick









Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOOF WOOF WOOF 










































































skippershe said:


> when i grow up, i want 5000 posts just like you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooh - be VERY carefull what you wish for

Happy Tails!

Wolfie (and Company)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Guys! You're the best!









I can't take the credit though... It's the great foundation y'all provide around here.
I'm just building on that.









So, right back at ya... _*Keep up the good work!*_

Happy Posting,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Simply Amazing!!!!!*


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

doug

*congrats on 5000 posts*

darrel


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What can I say Doug? Congrats on hitting 5,000 posts. You have been a tremendous help to many of us on this site. Keep up with the excellent postings.


----------

